# Alabama Bulldogger Association show June 22,2013



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

Alabama Bulldogger Association Show June 22,2013 
Location: Sharon Johnston Park  
783 Coleman Road  
New Market, AL 35761

Events: American Pit Bull Terrier Conformation, Fun Classes, and Hang Time We will have the following fun classes: Judge's Choice, Best Conditioned, Junior Handler (9 years old and under and 10 years old and over), Best Red Nose Dog, Best Brindle Dog, Best Blue Dog, and Best Bully Dog.

PLEASE BRING AN ITEM TO DONATE TO THE RAFFLE. ITEMS DO NOT HAVE TO BE DOG RELATED.

Registration will be from 8:00 - 10:00 A.M. and the show will start at 11:00 A.M.

Fun classes and working event entry fees are $6.00 
Conformation class entry fees are $10.00 
$5.00 parking fee

A full concession stand will be available. Contacts: Brandie (256) 426-9297 
or Brynn (256) 682-9965 Home - Alabama Bulldogger Association 
Email : [email protected]

NO DRUGS OR ALCOHOL - NO FACING OFF OF DOGS - NO DISCUSSION OF ILLEGAL ACTS 
Each dog must be in good health - Each dog must have a crate and should only be out of it's crate when showing or out to potty - One dog per crate - All dogs must be on a 4 ft lead - All dogs must have on a buckle collar - Dogs must not be tied out in any way No females in heat - No human aggressive dogs - No dog aggressive humans
BRING YOUR OWN SHADE, CHAIRS, WATER AND WATER BOWLS FOR YOUR DOGS


----------

